# Before and Afters - Tatty looking 1971 Model



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well here's a before and after I never anticipated posting.

After joining the Gym over two years ago, I had got into the routine of being there and had lost a little bit weight, but was not getting the results I thought I deserved.

Here's me in August last year.



I needed a good kick up the bum and after speaking to other members, recruited the help of one of the PT's (Charlotte Anderson) in February this year and what a difference she has made.

With a much more focussed exercise routine, help with diet and nutrition, plus constant encouragement and motivation, I have now lost nearly 4.5 stone, 6 inches of my chest and waist.

Some before and afters taken in the Summer !!







A few months into this, I started doing some running and completed a 10km run in June. I then built up the mileage and did my first Half Marathon in September.



I have since competed in other events and am now in training to do the Brighton Marathon in April 2015.


(Sorry for the grim faced selfie !!)

My love of food is still a battle for me, but the sense of achievement keeps me going on those dark days when I fall off the wagon.

I was inspired by others I had seen at the Gym and hope that this may help others to do the same.

This will also be a marker in the ground for me, as I really don't want to go back to how I was.

Good luck to all those who are starting the New Year with their own personal targets


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

The picture of your back looks like two different blokes side by side.

Well done mate, what an achievement!

Keep it up


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Fantastic effort :thumb:

It does get hard, I know that all too well, I love food :lol: setting goals is the way!

Keep it up matey :thumb:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, didn't realise how much I had bulked up around that area until the PT showed me these photos. Was like a tortoise shell !!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

well done mate, very well done:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Really well done Phil. Nice to see genuine before & after photos.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good on u bud keep it up wish I could get back into shape lol


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

What an inspiration to others, the best 50/50 shots I have ever seen on DW keep it up.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Well done mate, inspirational! :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Top job there Phil! Keep at it - the "New" Back shot looks fantastic and now defined!

It may be worth also putting up your healthy eating diet for others if they so wish to try and abide by. There will be a lot of new year resolutioners in the gyms


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Total respect for what you have achieved.well done that man ! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations....:thumb:

A great job and admire your dedication and as you say posting this up can help others and make you proud of what you have achieved and can look back and see how far you have come.

Now thats certainly a project/restoration to be proud of.....:thumb:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Top job there Phil! Keep at it - the "New" Back shot looks fantastic and now defined!
> 
> It may be worth also putting up your healthy eating diet for others if they so wish to try and abide by. There will be a lot of new year resolutioners in the gyms


Thanks for the kind words.

My PT lady got me to use the 'MyFitnessPal' App to keep a log of my food diary, calories and crucially, the amount of carbs (50%), protein (20%) and fat (30%) consumed within the calorie limit.

The App is really easy to use as most foods are already programmed in with all the nutritional info or you can just barcode scan them.

Initially, the tricky thing was balancing out the carb/fat/protein intake, but once I got going, then it became increasingly easier to plan meals, etc.

The App asks you to input your stats at the beginning and then gives you a calorie target and also plots any exercise you are doing.

My PT set the calorie goal for me and kept adjusting it on a weekly basis depending on how I was getting on. The App does this for you as well, but it may need some fine tuning as you go.

The biggest difference for me was that I had to cut back on my carb intake, particularly bread. This was quite tough to start with, but I then started to enjoy other foods more including the obvious things such as fruit, nuts, fish, chicken, salad, veg, etc. I even started to do a bit of cooking for the first time in my life.

I appreciate that there are many other ways of losing weight, but the key is finding what works for you.

I never thought I would be interested in going to the Gym regularly or sticking to a diet, but this time it just clicked for me.

The financial commitment of having the PT and getting my moneys worth was a key factor as much as anything, but then seeing real results spurred me on even more. The compliments from people, buying nice new clothes and seeing the look on peoples faces who I had not seen in a while was worth every bead of sweat !!

My focus now is trying not to get too complacent as I still need to lose a bit more pudding from around my middle !! I must admit this is becoming quite a challenge, but the prospect of doing the Marathon in April should be enough to keep me on track.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, I think I might have to get some pictures taken of me, back, side and front - that should be motivation enough for me to get my **** in gear - just hope I do as well as you.
Well done !!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work mate. Try super and Tri-sets. Combine incline dumbbells with either cable crossovers or incline flies. Also flat barbell bench with bent over rows. Rear military presses with side raises, will make your shoulders explode! Best of luck.


----------

